# Glazed Wings



## LarryWolfe (Jun 24, 2007)

Did up some wings with SBR's, honey and Wolfe Rub Original.  Turned out awesome!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 24, 2007)

See, thats what you should have cooked on the 15th.  They look great.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Man.......those look great!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did up some wings with SBR's, honey and Wolfe Rub Original.  Turned out awesome!


*You aint kiddin man!!!*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2007)

They looked as good, if not better than SOTB!    Nice job Larry!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 24, 2007)

yummy


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmm wingie !
Looks great!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Larry. What did you do them on, WSM?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 25, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice Larry. What did you do them on, WSM?



I did them on the Oval.


----------



## john a (Jun 25, 2007)

You're right Larry, they are awesome; finger licking good.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice lookin wings Larry


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 25, 2007)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGS!  Yumm-O. Think I'll doing some WR wings for the 4th


----------



## knine (Jun 25, 2007)

got to love wings !


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did up some wings with SBR's, honey and Wolfe Rub Original.  Turned out awesome!
> 
> Nice wings Larry , I loves them wings !!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_cookiemonster.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]  :cheers


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 25, 2007)

Those are some fine looking wings Larry.  Way to go.


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 25, 2007)

Larry those are some nice looking wings.  Im going to have to try that out on the fam.


----------

